# Bring food stuff to Dubai



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Guy. Is it possible to bring food stuff to Dubai ? 
For the eg. Instant noodle, ready to eat meal, rice, ketchup, sardine in the can and etc. I did walk in supermarket and find some are very expensive and can not find something similar with my home country.

I start to do my packing list now.
Thank you
Ae


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Just buy it here; there are plenty of inexpensive food stores for just about any type of ethnic food, especially for "basic" items like rice and ketchup.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can bring some things but keep in mind clothing is quite expensive here to buy so pack consciously. 

Some of those 'home' treats that you love so much, you just have to put in your mind that you will once again have it when you go back home.


----------



## chaobella (Dec 14, 2010)

hey... most of the stuff are available here.. but in case you still wanna bring some other stuff, it should be ok as long as you do not include the "not-so-nice-smelling" ones and all are packed nicely. 

I myself would normally bring some moist cakes or authentic asian stuff whenever i travel to SEA and of course P.I.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The Asian friends I have here all fill their suitcases with packet noodles and jars of chilli whenever they go home, no problems importing the stuff in your case, it just might make it too heavy.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

So, if custom opened the luggage. They won't put me in jail, right? 

I will pack now...


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Make sure it is in your checked bags, not carry on. They took my Thai hot sauce a few weeks ago coming into terminal 3. Terminal 1 never checks. 

All the stuff in my checked bag made it though.


----------

